# Kemah/Clear Lake/Galveston area 1/27



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone need a fishing partner in this area? I'm always looking to learn more and hate to fish alone. I'm down to wade, pitch in for gas on your boat or whatever. I just want to fish. I'm not looking to take your favorite spots, just wanna get a line in the water. My buddy had a full boat today, but said that none of the bait shops that he hit had much of any bait at all..... Live shrimp, fresh dead shrimp, mud minnows.... all gone. If you don't mind having another guy coming along, shoot me a text or PM.

Thanks

713-three 82-6 six 15

Brent


----------

